# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  "Zoti" para islamizmit

## Marduk

Në çastin kur një mysliman lind dhe kur përsëri në shtratin e tij të vdekjes shtrihet,
shtatë fjalë arabe i përsëriten në vesh: La ilaha illa Allah, Muhammad Rasul Allah!; e
që do të thotë: nuk ka Zot përveç Allahut; Muhamedi (është) profet i Allahut. Kjo
kredo që është pika kryesore e riligjionit islam futet në mendje të një myslimani që nga
djepi e gjer në varr. Ajo përsëritet pesë herë në ditë me thirrjen për t`u falur.
Myslimanët po ashtu inkurajohen të përsërisin emrin e Allahut sa më shumë që të
munden gjatë ditës.
1. Allahu e grabit islamin

Fjala Allah e grabit islamin. Secili fis arab kishte perënditë dhe perëndeshat, idhujt e
vet, por një numër fisesh po ashtu njihte perëndi të panjohur që e quanin al-ilah, që
fjalë për fjalë do të thotë Zoti. Ai mendohej të jetë hyjni e padukshme dhe supreme;
megjithatë ata nuk kishin koncept të përbashkët se kush ishte ai. Me kohë Allahu u bë
përgjithësimi i perëndisë fisnore, që shpesh quhej al-ilah (zoti). Kur një fis takohej
me fisin tjetër, e që kishin të njëjtin perëndi, e quanin al-ilah, dhe ata mendonin se e
kishin fjalën për të njëjtën qenie - kështu u formua ideja e përbashkët për Allahun në
mesin e arabëve (Nazir Ali fq. 26)
Allahu dhe një numër i madh nga të 99 emrat e tij përdoren zakonisht për të pagëzuar
meshkujt arabë sot. Kjo traditë praktikohej në Arabi madje edhe para islamit. Edhe
vetë babai i Muhamedit e kishte emrin Abd-Allah (rob i Allahut). Fakti se këta emra
përdoreshin zakonisht në mesin e adhuruesve idhujtarë arabë cilëson të vërtetën se
Allahu nuk ishte Zot i Biblës. Ai ishte në të vërtetë, hyjni pagane që e njihnin vetëm
arabët e Gadishullit. Poezia arabe e periudhës së Xhahilisë (injoranca ) para islamit e
tregon këtë qartë.
Qabja njihej si beit allah ose shtëpia e allahut. Edhe pse strehonte 360 perëndi idhuj,
Qabja ishte në fund të fundit shtëpia e Allahut, perëndia supreme pagane. Si zot i
Qabesë ai nuk paraqitej me ndonjë statujë reale siç paraqiteshin të 360 idhujt e tjerë. A
do të jetonte Jahve, pra zoti i Biblës, në një shtëpi me 360 perëndi dhe perëndesha?

Profetët arabë
Muhamedi s`ishte i pari që provoi të përkrah adhurimin monoteist të Allahut. Para tij
kishte të tjerë arabë me mesazhe të ngjashme. Një njeri i quajtur Hud nga fisi A`d në
Jemenin jugor predikoi për disa vite, por kishte shumë pak bashkëmendimtarë. Salihi
nga fisi Thamud, afër Gjirit Aqaba, predikonte kundër politeizmit. Njerëzit e tij e
hodhën poshtë porosinë e tij dhe vendosën të mbajnë idhujt e tyre. Shua `ub nga fisi

hijaz ishte vetëm njëri nga disa që filloi të provojë për ti ftuar arabët të besojnë në
Allahun dhe që ti rrënojnë të gjitha perënditë e tyre të tjera. Një grup i vacantë i
quajtur Hanifët provoi të përkra epërsinë e Allahut mbi perënditë jera. Arabët hodhën
poshtë mesazhin e profetëve të tillë dhe të Hanifëve, duke preferuar perënditë e tyre të
dukshme.

3. Muhamedi - profeti i fundit arab
Është me rëndësi jetike për studentin e islamit që të kuptojë se Muhamedi vazhdoi
trashëgiminë e paraardhësve të tij që nuk ishin të vetëdijshëm për judaizmin dhe nuk
kërkonin të bashkoheshin me asnjërin. Këta profetë arabë përkrahnin një çështje
krejtësisht arabe dhe një hyjni arabe.
Muhamedi ishte i fundit në një sërë profetësh që kishin një qëllim të përbashkët, t`i
bashkojnë arabët nën një hyjni supreme. Në të vërtetë, një shikim më i përafërt në
përvojën e tij dhe në mënyrën e tij të udhëheqjes i japin vend të fortë brenda traditës
arabe. Apeli i tij për besimin në Allah si hyjni e vetme në themel është mesazh i njëjtë
që edhe paraardhësit e tij arabë patën predikuar.
Megjithatë, Muhamedi kishte gjasa tia dalë me misionin e vet pasi që kishte fituar
pasuri duke u martuar me Khadijan, si dhe për shkak të pozitës së spikatur që mbante
fisi i tij kurejshi ndaj fiseve tjera arabe dhe influencës së hebrenjëve dhe të krishterëve
që kontribuan në zhvillimin e tij dogmatik. Pastaj, arabët ishin të magjepsur nga poezia
se cilës i mveshnin forcë djallëzore. Pasiqë stili i arabishtes së Kuranit ishte poetike
dhe atraktive, arabët mendonin se Muhamedi ishte i sofistikuar, i shquar dhe i
fuqishëm.

. Perënditë paraislame të arabëve

Në mënyrë që të arrijmë një kuptim më të mirë të konceptit islamik të Allahut, duhet
patjetër të kuptojmë atmosferën religjoze në Arabi para lindjes së islamit. Muhamedi u
lind në fisin kurejshi dhe u rrit në një shoqëri gati krejtësisht pagane. Edhe pse kishte
pak hebrenj dhe të krishterë që jetonin në Arabi në atë kohë, ata kishin pak influencë
në jetën fisnore.
Për shkak të pozitës gjeostrategjike, Meka, shtëpia e fisit kurejshi, ishte qendër
kryesore tregtare dhe religjioze. Ishte shtëpia e Qabes, një shenjëtore historike e cila
strehonte 360 perëndi dhe perëndesha pagane. Kurejshitët, që fituan një pozitë
prominente në mes arabëve, ishin mbrojtësit e Qabes. Ata siguronin jetesë duke
siguruar strehimet, ushqimin dhe nevojat tjera për pelegrinët dhe tregtarët që vinin nga
Arabia dhe regjionet fqinje për ti vizituar idhujt favorit të tyre në Qabe. Pa dyshim kjo
atmosferë multireligjioze ndikoi shumë Muhamedin duke formuar konceptet e tij
religjioze, veçanërisht atë të hyjnisë.
1. Hyjnitë (perënditë) arabe:
Para islamit, arabët nuk kishin religjion formal, të organizuar, praktika religjioze apo
besime. Katërqind vite para ngritjes së islamit, arabët ishin animistë duke njohur një
turmë të perëndive dhe perëndeshave. Secili fis kishte perëndinë e vet, dhe këta
perëndi mund të ndahen në katër kategori

Hyjnitë yjorë (astrologjike)
Sikurse edhe me shoqëritë tjera blegtorale, fokusi i religjionit të benduinëve ishte hëna,
që siguronte dritë gjatë natës për kullotjen e kopeve. Gjer në ditën e sotme, çdo xhami
në maje ka hënën drapërore, dhe ende myslimanët e ndjekin kalendarin lunar. Festat
dhe kremtimet islamike, përfshirë edhe agjërimin e Ramazanit janë të rregulluara me
daljen e hënës. Mbijetimi i këtyre praktikave është një indikacion i përvetësimit të
këtyre praktikave astrologjike në islam. Kurani flet në favor për sabejtë dhe i vendos
në kategorinë e atyre që e kënaqin Perëndinë, kategori që përfshinte gjithashtu edhe
hebrenjtë dhe të krishterët (Sure 2:62;5:69). Shumë myslimanë nuk e dinë që sabejtë
ishin adhurues të yjeve në kohën e Muhamedit. Ata e konsideronin hënën si perëndi-
baba, diellin si perëndi-nënë dhe yjet si pasardhës të këtyre perëndive

. Hyjnitë gurorë
Perënditë më prominentë nga guri ishin Hubali, perëndia mashkull i Qabes, dhe tri
perëndesha motra: Allati, Manati dhe Ouza. Fisi i Muhamedit, kurejshi, i konsideronte
të tri këto perëndesha si bijat e Allahut. Përveç perëndive kryesore në Qabe, çdo fis
arab kishte perëndi të tjerë më të vegjël për adhurim shtëpiak dhe devocion, dhe gjatë
udhëtimit apo marshimit në luftë, ata bartnin perënditë e tyre të nderuara, në të njëjtën
mënyrë sikurse hebrenjtë bartnin Arkën e Besëlidhjes. Sikurse perënditë nga guri,
ishin pa shpirtë dhe pa formë, ashtu edhe Allahu në islam, është jopersonal dhe
misterioz. Duke qenë religjionet primitive (pagane) hyjnitë e tyre nuk ishin të mveshur
me atribute personale.
1.3. Hyjnitë natyrore
Kontrasti ndërmjet shkretëtirës së thatë dhe oazës fertile të heq një dallim të mprehtë
ndërmjet të mirës dhe të keqes në mendjet e arabëve. Kjo formoi bazën e konceptit të
hyjnisë së tyre. Në një anë, e mira prezentohej nga hyjnitë shpirtmirë duke shfaqur
vetën nëpërmjet lumenjve, burimeve, lisave dhe kafshëve. Në anën tjetër, e keqja
prezentohej nga demonë dhe xhinë që jetonin në shkretëtira dhe shpella, duke
shkaktuar tmerre dhe fatkeqësi.
1.4. Hyjnitë e panjohura
Poetë arabë të periudhës paraislamike të Xhahilisë, përdoren emrin llah në poezitë e
tyre, për tiu referuar një hyjnie supreme. Arabët besonin në një hierarki të perëndive,
në të cilin ishin perënditë e vegjël dhe ata më prominentë. Allahu ishte në maje të
piramidës. Deklarimi islamik Allahu akbar, do të thotë llahu është më i madhi nga
të gjithë perënditë tjerë pagane. Kjo është ajo çfarë Muhamedi u mundua ti deklaronte
fisit të tij pagan. Qabja quhej seit Allah që nënkuptonte shtëpia e Allahut. Allahu ishte
konsideruar Zot i padukshëm, i panjohur i Qabes. A ka mundur që kjo ide të huazohet
nga perëndia i panjohur i grekëve i përmendur në Veprat 17:23? Hubali, idhulli më i
lartë, ishte zotëruesi që banonte në Qabe të cilit i ofroheshin adhurimi dhe flijimet e
arabëve. Për nga rëndësia e tyre me radhë vinin të bijat e Allahut: Allat, Manat dhe
Uza.

Atmosfera religjoze
Atmosfera religjioze në Mekë ishte e llojllojshme. Pasi që ishte edhe qendër tregtare
dhe religjioze. Meka ishte me pellgje që mbusheshin nga përrenj të shumtë religjoz,
ndërsa mbizotëronte politeizmi. Zoroastrionizmi, krishterimi, judaizmi dhe filozofia
greke, të gjitha këto ndikuan në zhvillimin e konceptit të Muhamedit mbi hyjninë. Një
pjesë e madhe e këtyre ndikimeve kanë mbetur në islamizëm deri në ditët e sotme.
Myslimanët qëndrojnë me fytyrë nga Qabja sa herë që falën. Ato e puthin gurin e zi të
Qabes si pjesë e haxhit të tyre në Mekë. Në të vërtetë shumica e ritualeve që bëhen
gjatë haxhit janë zakone pagane që datojnë nga kohërat paraislamike. Marrëdhënia në
mes të religjionit dhe politikës ishte e fortë. Për arsye se jeta e arabëve përqendrohej

rreth perëndive fisnore, adhurimi ishte njëlloj si besnikëria politike. Refuzimi i
adhurimit ndaj perëndisë fisnore konsiderohej mohim i Zotit (apostazi) dhe tradhëti.
Nobokodonosori, në librin e profetit Daniel kishte të njëjtën pikëpamje. Trajtimi
islamik i apostazisë ishte vazhdimësi e kësaj shprehije fisnore.

. Hyjnitë pagane të Arabisë
Qysh në shekullin 5 para Krishtit, Herodoti, historiani, shkroi se arabët kishin dy hyjni
kryesore: Oratoll dhe Al- ilat. Samuel Zuemer beonte se kur ishin përkthyer nga
greqishtja në arabishte ato përbëjnë fjalën për Allah Taal (perëndia shumë i lartë) dhe
Allahu (gjinia femrore për Allahun), e që të dyjat ishin hyjni në kohën e Muhamedit.
Perënditë e mëposhtme janë disa nga ato që Arabët nderonin në kohën e Muhamedit
dhe për qindra vite më parë

----------


## Marduk

1. Allahu (zoti)
Allahu ishte perëndia kryesor e fisit kurejshi. Ai konsiderohej pronar i Qabes që quhej
beit-Allah d.m.th. shtëpia e Zotit. Ai ishte hyjni e padukshme që zotëronte Qaben por
nuk numërohej në mesin e 360 idhujve. Fjala Allah po ashtu përdorej në përgjithësi për
të bërë fjalë për cilëndo hyjni supreme të njohur nga shumë fise arabe.
2. Al-Rrahman (i mëshirshmi)
Është ky emri i një hyjnie të lashtë në Arabinë Jugore. Thuhet se Muhamedi i pëlqente
ky emër sesa emri Allah. Ai e përdori atë 169 herë në Kuran. Me përjashtim të emrit
Allah, emri Al- Rrahman paraqitet më shumë se cilido emër tjetër sepse hebrenjtë dhe
të krishterët do të kishin pranuar si emër që do të zëvendësonte emrin Allah. Rrahman
ishte emër për Zotin i preferuar nga hebrenjtë në periudhën talmudike dhe përdorej
shpesh nga judenjtë arabë. Të krishterët e Arabisë po ashtu e përdornin emrin Rahman
për të folur për Zotin e Biblës. Një mbishikim i botës paraislame i gjetur në Jemen në
vitin 542 pas Krishtit fillon me fjalët: Nën pushtetin e Al-Rrahmanit dhe Mesisë së Tij
dhe të Shpirtit të Shenjtë”. Në muzeun koptik në Egjipt ndodhen mbishkrime të
ngjashme.

3. Hubal (mjegull, shpirt)
Perëndia kryesor i Qabesë ishte më i madh ndër 360 perënditë pagane brenda Qabesë.
Ai ishte një shtatore në formë të njeriut trupi i së cilës ishte i bërë nga barnielët (gur i
kuq i çmuar) dhe krahët e të cilit ishin bërë nga ari pastër. Afër tij shtrihej një numër

shigjetash që përdoreshin nga falltorët për profetizimin e fatit të tyre. Disa thanë se
fjala Hubal mund të ketë rrjedhur nga dy fjalë: hu (ai) dhe bal hyjnitë tjera pagane.
Është për t’u çuditur se si Kurani nuk pëmend Hubalin, derisa hyjnitë tjera pagane
përmenden. Sipas një teorie banorët e Mekës që e nderonin atë si perëndi kryesore,
tashmë e kishin identifikuar hubalin me Allahun; duke e vënë hubalin, perëndinë e
spikatur që mund të shihej, në pozitën e perëndisë supreme të Allahut.

4. Al-Uzza (i madh)
Perëndesha e Mekës. Ajo ishte idhulli më i nderuar në fisin kurejshi. Adhuruesit e
kësaj perëndeshe bënin flijime në njerëz. Sipas traditës islame gjyshi i Muhamedit gati
ia kishte flijuar të birin Abd-Allah (Abdullahun) babain e Muhamedit, Al-Uzzës për të
përmbushur një betim. Megjithatë një falltor e këshilloi atë që të jepte 100 deve si
shpërblesë për të birin. Kjo shpërblesë u pranua përmes një grupi njerëzish.
Myslimanët besojnë se kjo ngjarje ishte vullneti i Allahut për të sjellur në jetë
Muhamedin.
5. Allat (allahu femëror)
Shkronja t e shtuar emrit të Allah është trajta femërore e Allahut, e ngjashme si tek
fjala god (perëndi) trajtësohet në gjini femërore me ess (-eshë) si goddess
(perëndeshë). Vendi i saj i shenjtë në qytetin Taif, paraqitej nga një gur katror. Ajo
konsiderohej nga disa si kopje e Allahut në gjininë femërore.
6. Manat (fat)
Perëndesha e fatit - vendi i shenjtë i së cilës përbëhej nga një gur i zi në qytetin Kudaid
në rrugën mes Mekës dhe Medinës. Ajo përmendet në Bibël (Isaia 65:11). Myslimanët
ende e fajësojnë Al –Maniam (fatin) për fatkeqësinë e tyre.
7. Dhu-Al- Sharr (djallëzi)
Idhull në Petra, Jordani i paraqitur nga një shkëmb katërkëndësh i gurit të zi të pa
gdhendur, i lartë gati një metër e gjysëm dhe 70 cm. i gjërë.

8. Al-Hajar Al-Asuad (guri i zi)
Në këndin juglindor të Qabes është i vendosur një gur i zi të cilin Ishmaeli e ka marr
nga engjëlli Gabriel. Pasi që fisi kurejshi ishte shumë i lidhur me gurin e zi, Muhamedi
e përfshiu nderimin e tij në ritualet islam. Haxhi i një myslimani në Mekë përmbushet
derisa ai ta ketë puthur Gurin e Zi.
9. As-Samad (i amshueshmi)
Lidhet me Samudin, emri i një idhulli të fisit ad. Ai përmendët në pozitën e Jezid bin-
Saadit.

10. Al- Rrahim (i mishirshëm)
Një hyjni sabeane. Sabeanët ishin Magi, ata që adhuronin yjet.

Kurani përmend perëndi të tjera për të cilët dihet pak: Ua`dd (njeri-perëndi); Suva,
Jaghuti (ndihmësi); Ja’uk (mbrojtësi); Nasr (grabitçari ose shqiponja); dhe Auff (zogu
i madh, Sure 71:23). Në të vërtetë shumë emra të Allahut që përmenden në Kuran
ishin thjesht emra të hyjnive pagane.

----------


## Marduk

99 emrat e Allahut
1. Emrat e Allahut
Kuptimi Shqiptimi Arabisht
1. Njëjës Al-Uahid
2. I Vetëm Al-Ahad
3. I Përjetshëm As-Samad
4. I Fuqishmi Al-Kadir
5. I Plotëfuqishmi l-Muktadir
6. I Pari Al-Auual
7. I Fundit Al-Akhir
8. I Dukshmi Az-Zahir
9. I Fshehti Al-Batin
10. Sunduesi Al-Uali
11. I Larti Al-Muta’ale
12. Fanatiku Al-Barr
13. Zemërbuti At-Tauuab
14. Falës Al-‘Afuv
15. I Dhimbshmi Ar-Ra’uf
16. Mbledhësi Al-Jame’
17. I Vetëmjaftueshmi Al-Ghani
18. Drita An-Nur
19. Drejtuesi Al-Hadi
20. Novatori Al-Badi’
21. Zoti Rabb
22. Manifestuesi Mubin
23. I Forti Al-Qadir
24. Mbrojtësi Al-Hafiz
25. Siguruesi Al-Kafil
26. Vlerësuesi Ash-Shakir
27. Më Bujari Al-Akram
28. Krijues Al-Khallak
29. Zotëruesi Al-Maula
30. Ndihmësi An-Nasir
31. Perëndia Al-ilah
32. Perëndia Allah
33. I Mëshirshmi Ar-Rrahman
34. Zemërbuti Ar-Rrahim
35. Sundimtari Al-Malik
36. I Pastërti Al-Kuddus
37. Shpëtuesi As-Salam
38. Ruajtësi Al-Mu’min
39. Kontrolluesi Al-Muhaimin
40. I Ndershmi Al-‘Aziz
41. Detyruesi Al-Jabbar
42. Krenari Al-Mutakabbir
43. Krijuesi Al-Khalik
44. Bërësi Al-Bari
45. Qepësi Al-Musauuir
46. Falësi Al-Qhaffar
47. Dominuesi Al-Kahhar
48. Dhuruesi Al-Yahhab
49. Furnizuesi Ar-Razzak
50. Hapësi Al-Fattah
51. I Dituri Al-‘Alim
52. Dëgjuesi As-Sami’
53. Parashikuesi Al-Basir
54. I Butë Al-Latif
55. Mjeshtri Al-Khabir
56. I Durueshmi Al-Halim
57. I Shkëlqyeshmi Al-‘Azim
58. Ndjestari Al-Ghafurr
59. I Falënderueshmi Ash-Shakur
60. Fisniku Al-‘Alijj
61. I Madhi Al-Kabir
62. Mbajtësi Al-Hafiz
63. I Gjithëdijshmi Al-‘Allam
64. I Gjithëmundshmi Al-Kahir

65. Falës Al-Ghafir
66. Kreatori Al-Fatir
67. Sovrani Al-Makik
68. I Hirshmi Al-Hafijj
69. I Gjithëpushtetshmi Al-Muhit
70. Ndihmëtari Al-Musta’an
71. Madhështori Ar-Rafi’
72. I Mjaftueshmi Al-Kafi
73. Mbizotëruesi Ghalib
74. Hirësi Al-Mannan
75. I Lavdishmi Al-Xhelil
76. Jetëdhënësi Al-Muhji
77. Vdekjedhënësi Al-Mumit
78. Trashëgimtari Al-Uarith
79. I Zgjuari Al-Ba’ith
80. I Amshueshmi Al-Baki
81. I Vërteti Al-Hakk
82. Besniku Al-Uakil
83. I Fuqishmi Al-Kavi
84. I Qëndrueshmi Al-Matin
85. Rojtari Al-Uali
86. I Tejçmueshmi Al-Hemid
87. I Gjalli Al-Hejj
88. Vetëpohuesi Al-Kejjum
89. Miqësori Al-Uedud
90. Lavduesi Al-Mxhid
91. Dëshmuesi Ash-Shehid
92. I Urti Al-Hekim
93. Ushquesi Al-Mukit
94. Listëmbajtësi Al-Hesib
95. Zemërgjëri Al-Kerim
96. Syhapuri Ar-Rakub
97. I Afërmi Al-Kerib
98. I Përgjegjshmi Al-Muxhib
99. I Pafundmi Al-Uasi’


2. Atributet e gjetura në lista alternative
1. Numëruesi Al-Muhsi
2. Shpikësi Al-Mubdi
3. Ndreqësi Al-Mu’id
4. Gjetësi Al-Uaxhid
5. Përparimtari Al-Mukadim
6. Tërheqësi Al-Mu’akhir
7. Hakmarrësi Al-Muntakim
8. Frikësuesi Al-Muksit

9. Dhënësi Al-Mu’ti
10. Parandaluesi Al-Mani’
11. Dëmtuesi Al-Darr
12. Ndihmuesi Al-Nafi’
13. Ndërtuesi Al-Kabid
14. Çlirimtari Al-Basit
15. Abaser Al-Khafid
16. I Larti Ar-Rafi’
17. Ndershmi Al-Mu’izz
18. Përulës Al-Muthill
19. Gjyqtar Al-Hakam
20. I Paanshëm Al-‘Adl
21. Drejtues Ar-Rashid
22. Durimtar As-Sabur


G. Emrat e bukur të Allahut
Kurani i urdhëron myslimanët që të thërrasin Allahun me emrat e tij të bukur, që
quhen all- asma-u –l-husna. “Emrat e Allahut janë të shkëlqyeshëm, prandaj e thirrni
me ata emra” (Sure7:179); shih po ashtu 17:110; 20:8; 59:23, 24). Pasi që Kurani nuk i
numëron këto emra, në mesin e dijetarëve myslimanë ka shumë spekulime lidhur me
atë se çfarë janë këta emra. Në tërë Kuranin ka qindra cilësorë që i që i referohen
Allahut dhe që mund të konsiderohen emrat apo atribute. Pasi që Muhamedi vdiq në
vitin 632 pas Krishtit, myslimanët debatuan lidhur me çështjen e emrave të hyjnisë së
tyre.
1. Çfarë janë emrat e Allahut?
Dijetarët mysliman kërkojnë të bëjnë dallim në mes të emrave dhe atributeve. Shumë
dijetarë pohojnë se Allahu është emri i vetëm i përshtatshëm për Zotin (ism- u-that)
ose emri i madhërisë (isma-ul-azam). Ashtu që të mistifikohet emri ata mohojnë të
ketë rrënjë të mund të përkthehet ose të ketë ndonjë kuptim. Ata kundërshtojnë
argumentet se fjala Allah ka rrjedhur nga al- ila (perëndia) duke polemizuar se Allahu
nuk ka emër të prejardhur dhe se s`mund të formohet shumësi nga ai, pasi që emri
është nxjerrë nga Allahu dhe shkronjat e tij janë të shkruara në qiell. Ata që Kurani i
quan emra të bukur këta dijetarë i referojnë t’i quajnë atribute të tij (asma-u-sifat).
Derisa Kurani dhe hadithet (literatura e traditës ) qartasi flasin për emrat e Allahut,
kurse dijetarët pohojnë se të gjithë emrat tjerë përveç Allahut janë atribute, jo emra e mbiemra që përshkruajnë Allahun. Ky argument barazohet në faktin se fjala arabe isn
dhe shumësi i saj asma do të thotë emër ose atribut.
Megjithatë, hadithe për nga autoriteti janë dytësore, pas Kuranit, Abu Iburarah tregon
se Muhamedi thoshte se ekzistojnë 99 emra të Allahut, dhe ai i cili i mban në mend
dhe i përsëritë ata do të shkojnë në parajsë. Muhamedi ka dhënë një shpjegim lidhur
me numrin 99. Në të njëjtin hadith ai tha se Allahu është tek, prandaj i don numrat tek.
Në gjuhën arabe fjala tek poashtu do të thotë vetëm duke nënkuptuar veçantinë e
Allahut. Disa myslimanë pohojnë se Allahu e ka shënuar numrin 99 në pëllëmbët e
duarve të njerëzve. Rrudhat, përkatësisht vijat, formojnë numrat 81 në dorën e majtë,
dhe 18 në dorën e djathtë duke formuar kështu të 99 emrat e tij. Në arabisht numri 8
duket si shkronja V e kthyer përmbys (krahaso Musk).
Sektet tjera islamike besojnë se Allahu ka shumë më tepër emra. Për shembull në vitin
1880 I. W. Redhouse nxorri një listë me 552 emra nga Kurani. Sekti islamik sufi
pohon se Allahu i ka 1000 emra, prej të cilve 99 janë të bukur e të tjerët siç është emri
mashtrues, nuk janë aq të bukur. Pa marrë parasysh se a janë emra apo atribute,
myslimanët e vijës kryesore besojnë se prej qindra emrash vetëm 99 emrat e bukur
duhet të mësohen përmendësh dhe të përsëriten vazhdimisht. Është vështirë të
caktohen se cilët janë ata 99 emra që i referohen Allahut, pasi që as Kurani e as
Hadithet nuk i tregonjë ata.

2. Emrat më të madhërishëm të Allahut
Konfuzioni e ka edhe një dimension krejt tjetër. Dijetarët myslimanë bëjnë dallimin në
mes emrave të Allahut duke i ndarë në madhështorë. Disa gjykojnë sipas përsëritjes së
paraqitjes të ndonjë emri në Kuran. Pranë fjalës Allahu, emri Ar-Rahman paraqitet më
shumë se të tjerët, 169 herë, pastaj vjen emri Alim, 158 herë, e kështu me radhë. Në
përgjithësi ata pajtohen se Allahu është emri i duhur prandaj edhe më i madhërishmi.
Për vendin e dytë konkurrojnë emrat Ar- Rabb (i cili nuk paraqitet në të gjitha listat)
Ar- Rahman, Al-Rrahim, Al-Hay, Al-Qayum dhe As-Samad.
Shënimet e Muhamedit në vargjet e Kuranit ku mund të gjendet emri më i madh i
Allahut vetëm sa e kanë shtuar hutinë. Në letërsinë e hadithe të traditës thuhet të ketë
përmendur shumë herë emrin apo emrat e tij më të preferuar për Allahun. Asma, e bija
e Jazidit, raportonte që Muhamedi të kishte thënë: Emri më madhështor i Allahut
ndodhet në këtë varg (nga Kurani). Dhe Zoti i juaj është një Zot. Nuk ka Zot tjetër
përveç tij, Ar-Rrahman (i mëshirshëm), Ar- Rrahim (mirdashës), Sure 2:163.
Përmendja e tillë e emrit Ar-Rrahman nga Muhamedi si emër madhështor, së bashku
me faktin se emri Allah nuk paraqitet në këtë varg vërteton teorinë se një kohë
Muhamedi mendonte njëmend të merrte emrin Ar-Rrahman si një emër tjetër për
Allahun. Bashëshortja e Muhamedit, Ajsha, pohonte se ai besonte se Ar-Rabb (Zoti)
ishte emri më madhështor. Në hadithe, Muhamedi nganjëherë numëronte një listë
emrash dhe thoshte se njëri nga ata ishte më i madhi.Tjetri hadith njofton se
Muhamedi thoshte emri madhështor i Allahut mund të gjendej në suret Bakara. Kjo u
ka lënë derën të hapur tej interpremtimeve spekulative.
Fakti që Muhamedi i përmendi 99 emrat ka shkaktuar përpilimin e një sërë listave nga
autorë të ndryshëm. Në të gjitha listat janë të përbashkët emrat e Allahut që gjenden në
sure dhe në vargjet e të cilave qartë iu referohet Muhamedi. Për të kompletuar listen me 99 emrat disa kanë futur emra të tjerë ekstrakuranik që janë gjendur në traditën
gojore.
Kjo huti do të mund të shpërndajë kuptimin e një atmosfere politeiste të kohës së
Muhamedit. Arabët e quanin zotin suprem me emra të shumtë. Fiset e ndryshme
nderonin emrat e vacantë më shumë se të tjerët. Muhamedi pasi që ishte i
mendjemprehtë, provoi të fitojë përkrahjen e të gjithë dëgjuesve të tij duke miratuar
përdorimin e emrave të ndryshëm. Porosia e tij ishte se ekzistonte vetëm një Zot, e ai
kishte shumë emra.


Në magji
Myslimanët i mveshin fuqi magjike përdorimit të emrave të Allahut. Të 99 emrat
përdoren në shumë lloje të arteve siç janë gdhendjet, afishet, pikturat dhe në perde të
murit. Të kesh një vepër arti me emrat e Allahut sjell mbrojtje dhe bekim. Në
islamizmin folklorik hajmalit dhe fetishet janë bërë duke u përdorur kombinimet të
ndryshme të emrave të Allahut. Besohet se bartja e hajmalisë e mbronë myslimanin
nga syri i keq dhe çfarëdo rreziku që mund t’i ndodhë. Gjithashtu, duke recituar emrat
e vacantë disa herë në situata të caktuara fitohet shpërblimi i posaçëm. Ai mund të
arrijë lumturinë, pasurinë, zgjedhjen e problemeve, largimin e së ligës, përparimin në
zeje dhe plot shpërblime tjera nëse përsërit ndonjërin nga emrat e Allahut ndonjëherë
gjatë ditë apo natës. Diagrami përmban një listë të përjetshme.
Emri Frekuentimi & procedura Shpërblimi
Ar-Rrahman 100 herë gjatë çdo lutjeje, Kujtesa e tij të
përmirësohet
(i mëshirueshëm) totali 500 herë në ditë dhe do të jetë syçelë atë
ditë
Ar-Rrahim 100 herë pas lutjes së agut Shkakton që njerëzit të
jenë
(zemërbutë) miqësor me ty
Al-Kuddus 100 herë Do t’iu çlirojë juve nga
(i shenjtë) shqetësimi
As-Salam 160 herë për personin e sëmurë Do të shërohet i sëmuri
(paqe)
Al-Musavir 21 herë pas prijes së ujit gjatë Gruaja sterile do të lindë
(zbukurues) agjërimit
Al-Auual 1000 herë për çdo të premte Gruaja sterile do të lindë
(i parë) për 40 javë
As –Sami’ 100 herë pa i folur dikujt të enjteve Allahu do t’i plotësojë një
(dëgjues) pas lutjes së mbrëmjes dëshirë
Al-Halim Të shkruash emrin në një cope letre Asnjë fatkeqësi s’e gjen
(ruajtës) dhe t’i futesh nëpër mure, oborr arat e tua
Al-Ghafour Duhet ta përsëritësh këtë emër deri Do të lirohesh nga
(falës) sa do ta ndjesh veten më mirë kokëdhembja dhe ethet
As-Shakur 41 herë mbi gotten me ujë, pastaj Depresioni i juaj bie
(mirënjohës) e lanë fytyrën me këtë ujë
Al-Hassib 70 herë gjatë ditës dhe natës Do të jesh i lirë nga frika
(llogaritës) për 7 ditë
Al-Uadud Nëse dy grinden njëri prej tyre Grindja do të pushojë
(miqësor) përsërit 1000 X mbi bukë, pastaj

i jipet personit tjetër që ta hajë

----------


## Marduk

Me kete Teme kuptojm se si ka ardh Krijimi i Fejes Islame...pra Zotat e me hershem qe kan qen Pagan pastaj jan ndrru vetem me nje qe quhet Allah.

Ky eshte fakt qe veshtir eshte per tu ndrru, se kjo eshte e vertet e gjitha cka u postu ktu nuk ka dicka Propaganda.

Lexoni te gjithe shkrimin besoj se do e gjeni pergjigjen e krijuar per Allahun dhe Fejen Islame...

Mos te harrojm jo vetem ne Islam, por edhe ne Krishterizem e Hebraizem ka ndodh e njejta gje...

Me t'mira...

----------


## ganimet

edhe para muhamedit kishte profet por ai mori nga Allahu porosi tjeta per ta plotsu fen e vet  Islamin. Muhamedi a.s  ishte ivetmi qe permbushi ket mision te shejt Allahun e falenderojm falje dhe ndihm kerkojm .Ai Allahu xh.i.sh. esht pa te meta
.

----------


## sleep

Z. Marduk!




> 1. Allahu (zoti)
> Allahu ishte perëndia kryesor e fisit kurejshi.


 Kjo nuk eshte fare e vertet. Ti po ben trillime.

Ato emrat e Allahut qe ke dhen ti, jepu edhe kuptimin e tyre!
Allahu a eshte Krijues?
Allahu a eshte Meshirues?
Allahu a eshte Ndihmetari?
Allahu a eshte Furnizuesi?

ja pra kto jane cilesit e Allahut dhe qe jane te qarta ne 99 emrat e tij.
Por ti kaq di edhe aq shkruan, mundesisht duke bere edhe shtime dhe trillime.

----------


## Explorer

> ....pra Zotat e me hershem qe kan qen Pagan pastaj jan ndrru vetem me nje qe quhet Allah.


Marduk, te gjithe Pejgamberet e All-llahut prej Ademit a.s e deri tek pejgamberi i fundit Muhammedi a.s kane thirur njerezimin qe te besojne vetemse ne nje Zot te vetem, e ai eshte All-llahu xh.sh. Pra Zoti asnjehere nuk ka qene pagan ( estagfirullah), por njerezit jane bere pagane, ata nuk kane ndegjuar fjalet e Pejgambereve dhe nuk e kane cuar ne vend fjalen e All-llahut i cili ne cdo libet *u ka thene se Ai ( Zoti) eshte nji dhe nuk ka tjeter*. Por njerezit ne cdo periudhe kane bere ndryshime neper librat e All-llahut (pervec se ne Kur'anin famelarte) duke shpifur per All-llahun se Ai ka shok, ka djale e s'di cka.
Me nje fjale, problemi nuk eshte te All-llahu, por eshte tek njerezit.

Ja se cka thote All-llahu ne Kur'anin famelarte:

112.	Ihlas
Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!
112:1.	Thuaj: Ai, *All-llahu është Një!*
112:2.	All-llahu është Ai që çdo krijesë i drejtohet (i mbështetet) për çdo nevojë.
112:3.	As s'ka lindur kë, as nuk është i lindur.
112:4.	Dhe Atij askush nuk i është i barabartë.

Pra edhe njehere,All-llahu na ka dale borxhit, por njerezit jane ata qe shtremberojne realitetin per interesa te kesaj bote.

----------


## Homer

Shum Teme interesante *Marduk*, u hap syte atyre qe kan. Bravo  :buzeqeshje: 




> *99 emrat e Allahut*
> 
> 10. Sunduesi Al-Uali
> 12. Fanatiku Al-Barr
> 35. Sundimtari Al-Malik
> 41. Detyruesi Al-Jabbar
> 47. Dominuesi Al-Kahhar





> *Atributet e gjetura në lista alternative*
> 7. Hakmarrësi Al-Muntakim
> 8. Frikësuesi Al-Muksit
> 11. Dëmtuesi Al-Darr


Muha nuk paska qen i pari dmth ai qe ka tentu me kriju i Zot te tijin personal ... mesova diçka interesante.  :buzeqeshje: 
Bravo, tip i shkathet Muha, e ka arrit qellimin me sundu duke kriju nje Zot fiktif dhe nje Fe ne baz te frikes, urrejtjes dhe luftes.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Milkway

Pe shof se paskan marr hov disa ketu , por eshte kunder rregullave te shendetit. 

Sunduesi Al-Uali ........ Ky emer i takon sepse eshte sundues i gjithqkaje 
 Fanatiku Al-Barr........  Fanatik per gjitha ata qe nuk besojne dhe qe ofendojne ne nje apo tjeter menyre besimtaret dhe Allahun . 


Sundimtari Al-Malik ......e thash me siper se eshte sundues i gjithqkaje 
Detyruesi Al-Jabbar.......detyron njerzit ne pune te mira dhe larg te keqijave 
Dominuesi Al-Kahhar.....dominon sepse ska tjeter Zot perveq Allahut . 

Nuk ma mer menja qe duhet mi dhon zor shum pa ndal me i logjiku gjerat mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marduk

ganimet@

Emisionin e ka kry Mohammedi me rrena, pram e shkaterrimin e Zotrave Pagan te Arabve e ka arrit me e kry Misionin e Islamizmit qe permbahet edhe ne ditet e sotme si Krijim nga Fejet Politeiste e me te hershme te Islamit. Mir eshte pak me e lexu qata qe e kom postu nashta ta kap truni naj pjes se si ka ardh deri te Krijimi Feja Islame dhe Allahu...

Tjetri sleep@

Keto qe i kam postu nuk jan trillime por jan te verteta qe kan qen me heret se sa Islamizmi, pra qe kan qen Paganizem ne kohen para se te krijohet Islamizmi si Fe e Besueshme tek nje Zot qe quhet Allah. Pra me kete kuptojm se Emri Allah ka ardh nga Emri i nje Perendeshe Pagane qe eshte quajt Allat me kete Emer kuptojm se Emri Allat ka qen e nje Perendeshe me te hershme sa Allahu. Pra me emrin Allat kur i ka shkterru te gjitha Zotrat Profeti Mohammed e ka marr Emrin Allat dhe e ka ndryshu e ka bere ne gjini Mashkullore qe eshte quajt Allah. E ti ne qoftese s'mundesh me kuptu eshte krejtesisht tjeter sen qe e ki trurin e kufizum dhe s'mundesh me logjiku mashum...

Emrat qe i ka marr Zoti i Islamizmit jan kane me heret te Paganve. Thjesht po te pys a e ke lexu qato qe i kam postu a veq po ja fut paushall pa kurfar logjike t'shpjegueshme? Lexo edhe niher ndoshta e bind vetin pak a shum.

Explorer@

Me ate qe e ke thane s'ke tregu ndonje Argument bindes perveqse e kemi kuptu 100 her keto gjerat qe perseriten nga ju si gjithmon qe s'keni ka me ja mbajt tjeter kah perveqse me ato qe shkruajn ne Kuran...shum po gabohesh kur po thu: Eshte vetem nje Zot dhe s'ka tjeter. Ti shum mir po e thu, por sa mundet te jete e vertet kjo? QE une po te tregoj nje gje: Ne Islam thuhet qe s'ka Zot tjeter per Allahut sepse ata besojn tek Allahu dhe s'kan qysh me pranu tjeter Zot perveq ate qe e kan simbas Fejes se vet qe quhet Allah. Ne krishterizem eshte: Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti i shenjt pra po ndryshon nga ai Zoti i jot. Te Hebraizmi e kemi Jehoven qe ka ndryshim goxha t'madh me 2 Fet qe i permenda me heret, pra qysh mundet te jete nje Zot kur keto 3 Fe me te mdhajat ne bote kan dallim shum t'madh dhe cdo Fe e thote qe s'ka Zot tjeter perveq atina qe e besojm? A po e sheh cfar gabimi kan ba Fejet i kan kriju Zotat simbas vetvete siq ju ka taku. E me kete kuptojm qe si kemi 1 Zot por i kemi 3 Zota sepse 3 Fet jan ma t'mdhajt ne Toke te cilat kan ndryshime shum t'mdhaja, e tash ti logjikoj pak vete keto gjera dhe hajde bisedojm prap...

xhamia@

Ti je aii qe duhet me logjiku pak mashum edhe me pa ate qe e kam postu, dhe besoj se do t'gjesh shum pergjigje t'sakta, se Feja Islame e ka prejardhjen prej atyre Pagane. Mos ti harrojm edhe Fejet si Krishterizmi, Hebraizmi e kan prejardhjen prej Paganve. Kshtu qe me kete gje une ju them kapne logjikone me mir Fejet e juaja se me keto qe keni ne koke edhe qe i keni msu Dovet permendsh nuk besoj se do e gjeni Parajsen  :ngerdheshje: ...

Me t'mira...

----------


## Milkway

Marduk nese nje zot pagan eshte quajt Allat , pra nje gur apo nje dru ateher te duket qe edhe emri Allah rrjedh prej atij ?? 

Edhe nje i krishter mundet me pas emrin tim , ose une emrin e tjeter kuj po sdo me thene se jem te njejte. 

Allah eshte emer universal per Zotin , e jo per Zotat , pra kem vetem 1 zot qe te jep sqarime pse duhet mi besu vetem ati. 

Ndoshta ty te duken gjepura keto qe i sjelli ne vazhdim por jane reale dhe te verteta : 

"Ne me forcën tonë e ngritëm qiellin dhe Ne e zgjerojmë atë. " (Edh-Dharijat 47)

Nese nje dru apo guri si pretendon ti sdo te kishte patur mundesi ta dij qe universi zgjerohet . Ne anen tjeter Muhamedi a.s ska pas teleskop me pa dhe me thane kete . 

"Zoti krijoi natën e ditën, diellin e hënën dhe secili prej tyre noton në orbitë." (El Enbija 33) 

Edhe me kete rast ska qen Muhamedi a.s far astronomi me vertetu nje gje te tille e bile as zotat prej druni e guri. 

"Betohem në qiellin plot rrugë." (Edh-Dharijat 7) 

Pra nje thenie qe verteton se qdo gje ne qiell ka rrugen e tij , bile edhe Toka , se duke marr parasysh se ateher jane perhap idete qe Toka eshte e palevizshme dhe gjithqka sillet rreth saj. 

"Qiellin e kemi bërë si çati të sigurtë e të mbrojtur" (El Enbija 32)

Edhe me kete rast mundesh vet me u mendu se si jane thurr keto fjale ne kohen kur ska egzistu dijeni as per rreze UV e as per gati asgje. 

"Ne e kemi zbritur hekurin, në të cilin ka forcë të madhe dhe dobi për njerëzit..." (El Hadid 25)

Ndoshta se ka thene ndoj zot yjor kete , e as qe Muhamedi a.s ska qen kimist. 

"Larg të metave është Ai që krijoi të gjitha çiftet prej bimëve që mbin toka, prej vetë njerëzve dhe prej shumë gjërave që ata nuk i dinë. " (Ja Sin 36)

Shkenca ka vertetu se qdo gje ka ciftin e vet deri tek grimcat me te imta , dhe Muhamedi a.s ska pas mikroskop supermodern per mi dit . 

"Ne i dërgojmë erërat "fekonduese", pastaj lëshojmë shi nga qielli që t'ju japim për të pirë..." (El Hixhr 22)

Ndoshta ke ndegju per keto erera dhe ta them qe Muhamedi a.s ska qen biolog dhe sbesoj se ndoj zot druri apo guri kish me dit kto. 

"Ai i bëri dy detet të bashkohen me njëri-tjetrin. Ndërmjet tyre ka një pengesë që nuk i lejon të përzihen." (Err-Rrahman 19-20) 

Kjo vlen tek detet dhe oqeanet dhe Muhamedi a.s ska qen oqeanolog .

Marduk nese sbeson se keto perputhen me shkencen ateher te keshilloj te lexosh , por nese mendon se perputhen ateher si jane thene para 14 shekujve ? 

Muhamedi a.s ska qen as astronom , as fizikan , as biolog as oqeanolog por njeri i thjesht . 
Po nese si thua ti ka mbledh gjithe zotat pagan ne nje te vetem ateher me siguri ata i paskan ndihmu ti thot dhe ti dij keto gjera . Por sa di une as druni e as guri nuk flet ??? 

Keto ken argumentet qe pse besoj ne Allah . Eshte e jotja i shef me sy ose  jo kundershtues dhe mohues keto ajete . 

T'pershendes

----------


## Marduk

Xhami@

Nje perendesh para Islamizmit eshte quajt Allat pra jo ka qen PERENDESH, e ne menyren tjeter Mohammedi e ka ndrru dhe e kan be nje Zot te quajtur Allah pra ne emer Mashkullor kapish? Edhe mos te harroj eshte quajt nje Zot pagan bash Allah qe ka qen Zoti i Henes. Pra me kete kuptojm qe edhe Hena ben pjes ne Islamizem, hiq ma larg s'po e qoj ne kete Ramazan se di a ke ngu lajme kur u shty Ramazani ne disa vende te ndryshme te Botes sepse Hena ende nuk ka dal dhe pa Henen nuk kan mundur t'ja fillojn Ramazanit. E tash ti logjiko pak a besojn Muslimant ne Hene apo ne Allah? A mos po tu ndoket dicka Absuritet qekjo? Mendo pak...

Me ate qe po thu e Ngritem Qiellin po gabohesh qe urdhnio po ta postoj edhe ni Sure qe thote Toka u kriju para Qiellit :buzeqeshje: 

Toka e Krijuar e para ne kete Sure:

2.Suretu Al-Bekare
29. Ai (All-llahu) është që për juve krijoi gjithçka ka në tokë, pastaj vullnetin e vet ia drejtoi qiellit dhe i bëri ata shtatë qiej. Ai është i Gjithëdijshmi për çdo gjë.

Tash Qielli u kriju e para ne kete Sure:

79.Suretu En Nazi'at
27. A është më i rëndë rëndë krijimi juaj apo ai i qiellit? E Ai e ngriti atë!
28. Ngriti kuoën e tij dhe e përsosi atë.
29. Natën ia errësoi e ditën ia ndriçoi.
30. E pastaj tokën e sheshoi.
31. Dhe prej saj nxori ujin e saj dhe kullosat e saj. 

A mos tu ka pshtjell pak Kurani ty me keto dy Ajete? Mendo edhe ktu pak...

Sa per keto Ide te Mohammedit jo qe s'ka dit, ky fort mir ka dit shum sene po i ka ba budall tjert per me thone qe s'kom dit sen...niher te pata than ty qe jan disa popuj me te hershem qe per AStronomi kan qen shum t'fort para Islamizmit po foli ktu e ata jan: Sumeret, Egjiptianet, Mayanet, Kinezet, Greket etj...kta kan pas shum Astronomi t'persosur qe Mohammedi ka vjedh shum gjera nga keto Fe Politeiste nje ashtu edhe nga FIlozofet e ndryshem: Sokrati, Aristoteli, Platoni etj..ti kto gjera s'mundesh me i kuptu se ti ke mbet vetem prej ardhjes se Islamit per ma mbrapa s'ta kap logjika...

A po e sheh qe ti s'po sheh me larg perveq Islamizmit? E qysh me diskutu me ty kur ka pas Astronomi shum ma heret, ka pas Fizikant me te hershem nja po e permendi qe e ka zbulu Atomin para 2000 e dicka vite me pare pra Para Ardhjes se Jezu Krishtit: Ai ka qen Demokriti. Nje ashtu edhe per pergjigjet qe i ke dhane me larg jan veqse te kopjuara nga Fizikantet dhe Fejet Politeiste qe kan qen ma heret...por Mohammedi e ka bere veten s'i te Pashkolluar per ti bind me mir njerzit ka thene me ka ardh dicka e Fuqishme dhe me ka ndryshu...po ti nje ashtu nuk e din qe Mohammedi ka qen goxha Tregtar i fort ne Meke. Edhe Meka ka qen vend Tregtar ne ate kohe me Fiset e ndryshem, si ne kohen e sotme qysh eshte Dubai per Tregti me e forta ne bote ne ate kohe ka qen MEKA. Futi keto sene me shum ne kry ndoshta ta kap logjika, ose ma mir bonja qefin vetit me rrena...

Ti Sleep mir e paske Usernamen mos gabo ta ndrrosh se mir po t'rrika duke fjet per tere Jeten...

----------


## fegi

Arkeologet serbe,ne lokalitetin Vinqi(Serbia e sotme) ne afersi te lumit Danube,d.m.th. Ne Dardanin shume te lashte,kan gjetur portretin (busten) e profetit Adam te gdhendur ne gur;themelet e faltoreve  ne dy forma:"A" "A",qe simbolizonin Allahun,Adamin dhe Abecene(Librin e Shejte);disa tekste te shenjte te gdhendur ne gur me shkrime pellazgjik.
Speleologet serbe, me rastin e hulumtimit te shpelles se Gadimese(prane Prishtines)
kan hasur ne kafken e njeriut adamian,kafke kjo e gurezuar ne stalgmite dhe stalaktite te lashte rreth 2 milion vjeteshe nji pjese te ksaj kafke,pjesa kjo ne fillim speleologete ende nuk kishin aritur ta shkoqin nga stalknitet dhe stalgmitet e kam pare me sy te mi, me rastin e vizitese se shpelles ne fjale.Speleloget serbe kete kafke ekan shkoqur  dhe e kane derguar ne Beograde per te studiuar, mirpo kete zbulim epokale per arsye qe vetum ata i dine nuk e kan publikuar deri me sot.Nga libri dr Skender Rizaj,

----------


## Milkway

Shiko Marduk te thash puna e emrave nuk eshte kurrfare argumenti . 

"Ne me forcën tonë e ngritëm qiellin dhe Ne e zgjerojmë atë. " (Edh-Dharijat 47)

Behet fjale per Universin e jo per qiellin , por perkthimi ne shqip sjelle keto keqkuptime te fjalve . 

Kurse keto qe ke sjell ti behet fjal per qiellin dhe token .  

Mos te harrojme se se pari eshte kriju universi , mandej planetet e mandej qielli . 

Ski faj se ata sumert , mayat kane dite per ererat fekonduese , per mos ngjitjen e deterave , per vijat e gishterinjeve , per  rolin mbrojtes te qiellit etj . 

Ta merr menja qe shof vetem islamizem . Mos harro se jane edhe 4-5 grimca ma te imta se atomi qe jane zbulu , e ku me dit sa tjera te pazbuluara .

----------


## iktuus

_Mos e gjykoni fene sepse eshte  menyr e te menduarit eshte nje sistem midis kapitalizmit dhe komunizmit qe mbaron me fjalen amin. Zoti i te gjitheve zoti i asnjerit zoti i vetes. Ku burri i mire qe shkruan ketu,  per mua eshte burr i keq...
Nuk kritikohen traditat nuk ka kultur te mire apo kultur te shemtuar kultura nuk ka nevoj per kritik te pabaza sepse eshte menyra e te vepruarit dhe menduarit e njerzve ne vite. fene nuk e kritikoj por as vlersoj  le te jet nje art qe ta pluhurosin  vitet. nje panoram e mbuluar me vellon e mjegulles. Feja eshte nje mentalitet......_

----------


## r'posa

Asgje s'ke kunder-argumentuar, Allahu eshte i Gjithepushtetshem, Ai eshte i Pari dhe i FUndit, atij i takojn emrat me te bukur, e pa lejën e tij as nje gjethe ne toke nuk do te bie ! Ai/Ajo qe si ka besuar argumentëve hyjnore nga Kur'ani, do e kerkoj xhehnemin e përhershëm ! Nga keta banor do te jen te gjithe jo-Muslimanët ! Allahu eshte i ashpër me jo-besimtarët  e i Mëshirshëm me muslimanet !

----------


## prizrentrance

R'posa ketu gaboni te gjithe ju muslimanet kur thoni: Allahu eshte i ashpër me jo-besimtarët e i Mëshirshëm me muslimanet !
Ne kete menyre ju Zotit i jepni veti njerezore sepse vetem njeriu ben dallime ne femijet e tij.
Kurse Zoti nuk besoj se ben dallime ne krijesat e tij. 
Ai nuk e shikon pamjen e njerezve apo perkatesine e tyre fetare por ja shikon zemren dhe mendjet e tyre.
Ja nje ajet nga libri juaj Kur'ani qe ta deshmone kete:

5. Maide 
69. S'ka dyshim se kush e beson All-llahun, e beson ditën e gjykimit dhe bën vepra të mira, qoftë prej atyre që besuan, prej jehudive, prej sabiinëve, prej të krishterëve, për ta nuk do të ketë frikë as pikëllim!

----------


## r'posa

> R'posa ketu gaboni te gjithe ju muslimanet kur thoni: Allahu eshte i ashpër me jo-besimtarët e i Mëshirshëm me muslimanet !
> Ne kete menyre ju Zotit i jepni veti njerezore sepse vetem njeriu ben dallime ne femijet e tij.
> Kurse Zoti nuk besoj se ben dallime ne krijesat e tij. 
> Ai nuk e shikon pamjen e njerezve apo perkatesine e tyre fetare por ja shikon zemren dhe mendjet e tyre.
> Ja nje ajet nga libri juaj Kur'ani qe ta deshmone kete:
> 
> 5. Maide 
> 69. S'ka dyshim se kush e beson All-llahun, e beson ditën e gjykimit dhe bën vepra të mira, qoftë prej atyre që besuan, prej jehudive, prej sabiinëve, prej të krishterëve, për ta nuk do të ketë frikë as pikëllim!


Dënimi i Allahut per te krishteret dhe gjithe ata qe se besojn Allahun, do te jet me i tmerrshem se te gjitha torturat e krijuara nga njerzimi !

Allahu ben dallime, sepse dallimet egzistojN ! Nuk eshte njesoj sikur ai qe beson, e ai qe nuk beson, si ai qe punon nën diell, e ai qe punon nen hije ! Nuk eshte njesoj sikur ai qe ushqehet, e ai qe nuk ushqehët, nuk eshte njesoj si Krimineli e si Viktima ! KJO ESHTE DREJTESI ! *E Allahu eshte i Drejtë në GJYKIM !* 


PS: Explorer, te flm per Ajetin që solle !  :buzeqeshje:  Te jemi mirnjohës ! Allahu qoft i kenaqur me punen tende vella.

----------


## jarigas

> Asgje s'ke kunder-argumentuar, Allahu eshte i Gjithepushtetshem, Ai eshte i Pari dhe i FUndit, atij i takojn emrat me te bukur, e *pa lejën e tij as nje gjethe ne toke nuk do te bie* ! Ai/Ajo qe si ka besuar argumentëve hyjnore nga Kur'ani, do e kerkoj xhehnemin e përhershëm ! Nga keta banor do te jen te gjithe jo-Muslimanët ! *Allahu eshte i ashpër me jo-besimtarët  e i Mëshirshëm me muslimanet !*
> 
> *...Dënimi i Allahut* per te krishteret dhe gjithe ata qe se besojn Allahun, *do te jet me i tmerrshem se te gjitha torturat e krijuara nga njerzimi* !
> 
> Allahu ben dallime, sepse dallimet egzistojN ! Nuk eshte njesoj sikur ai qe beson, e ai qe nuk beson, si ai qe punon nën diell, e ai qe punon nen hije ! Nuk eshte njesoj sikur ai qe ushqehet, e ai qe nuk ushqehët, nuk eshte njesoj si Krimineli e si Viktima !* KJO ESHTE DREJTESI ! E Allahu eshte i Drejtë në GJYKIM* !


*O r'posa....po ti a i kupton ato qe shkruan????
Po qysh ore, asnje gjethe nuk bie pa lejen e tij, e pastaj vriten gjithe ata njerez apo vdesin te semure.....e Shejtani ben leme sa i do qejfi???
A ja dha ai lejen Shejtanit apo jo?????
Asnje gjethe s'bie pa lejen e tij dhe pastaj na egzistokan dallimet????Kush dha lejen qe te egzistojne te tilla dallime????
Kush dha lejen qe te egzistojne kriminelet, myslimanet, te krishteret, ateistet, etj?????Sa patetik ky tipi......*

----------


## jarigas

> Pe shof se paskan marr hov disa ketu , por eshte kunder rregullave te shendetit. 
> 
> Detyruesi Al-Jabbar.......*detyron njerzit ne pune te mira* dhe larg te keqijave 
> 
> Nuk ma mer menja qe duhet mi dhon zor shum pa ndal me i logjiku gjerat mire


*
Besoj se ky epitet qe i mvishet Allahut eshte gabim........perndryshe eshte ne gabim i tere Kurani.......*

----------

